# Who needs an excellent hunting dog?



## johnnycakes88 (Oct 8, 2010)

I am in college, getting married, and my dad can't take care of my dog anymore. she is a spayed, 6 year old white pointing lab in excellent shape. She has been an indoor/outdoor dog, and is great with kids and other dogs. 
We bought her from Aspen Gun Dogs, and she has an excellent pedigree...no health problems, very intelligent and able to learn quickly. 
Before my mission I had her working pheasants and grouse quite well, but never tried her with waterfowling.
I am looking to put her in a great home, with somebody who will take her hunting and give her the life she deserves.
I will get some pics of her in a bit, just send me a message or e-mail me at [email protected]
Thanks a lot.
Jonathon
ps-huntingbuddy is my friend and knows the dog if you want to have some confirmation that this is real.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

PM sent

Thanks


----------



## johnnycakes88 (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is a photo of Diana. I am getting serious pressure from my dad to find her a home, please anybody interested get in contact ASAP.


----------



## johnnycakes88 (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, found a home for her.


----------

